# Scrim repair



## NolaTek (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey all,

Anyone know anything about scrim repair? I have a small hole that is about 2 1/2" in diameter. Any thoughts on repair aside from sending the whole thing back to a Rosebrand dealer for repair? I'm located in the New Orleans area, and would love a local solution, but am open to any at this point. hanks in advance.


----------



## spiwak2005 (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't know if this is the right answer but in a pinch I once cut a piece out of the offstage side and used that as a patch for the onstage hole. It worked because it was such a small hole. I'm wondering now if I didn't ruin the integrity of the curtain that way though.


----------



## NolaTek (Sep 18, 2009)

Unfortunately the whole scrim is on stage for this particular production. I might give that a shot after the show closes. Was yours a standard sharkstooth scrim?


----------



## spiwak2005 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes it was sharkstooth. I made sure our costumer sewed up the ends that I cut the patch from so it didn't just keep unraveling.


----------



## Van (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't really know any resources in the New Orleans area, but if you can find a seamstress that does "Tatting" or lace making then she/he should be able to handle this repair. You can't simple "sew it up", it has to be re-woven. I'd kill somebodya if they intentionally cut a hole in my scrim, even on the offstage area....


----------



## NolaTek (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'd much rather repair than move the hole (I'm sure the producer would agree!). I'll look for a seamstress or perhaps a clever costumer who is up to the task. As a side note: Do you think I would need to get the entire thing fire-proofed again?


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 18, 2009)

There's an article in the Yale Tech Briefs with a technique that we've used. You should be able to acquire a little scrap of scrim from a local dealer, or maybe Rosebrand or somewhere. You mount the damaged area into an emroidery hoop, cut away any damaged, dangly parts, then cut a patch to fit the hole as perfectly as possible. You have to have the area you're working on lying flat and supported. You set the patch in place, then "weld" it in with little dots of Sobo glue (availble at hobby/fabric stores) around the perimeter. The result is not absolutely perfect, but it's the best method I've found.

I tried to re-weave once, but never got it as good as I wanted. I have heard that a real pro can do it.

Nick Kargel
www.youwantwhatproductions.com


----------



## Van (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW ! Great Advice Nick. 

Nola, Just the area that you repair.


----------



## dezreen (Feb 14, 2012)

*Repairing a scrim*

I've been asked to repair a scrim that has two rips. One rip is a 2x2" square on the lower hem (that the lower metal piece slides through). The other rip is about 7" long with a ragged edge, on the far right side of the scrim facing the front of the stage. This originates where the side hem and front piece meet. 

A few questions - 
Should I weave in fabric samples if I can get them from the manufacturer? 
What fibres should I use for weaving and where can I purchase them? 
Should I undo the seam where the rip starts to weave past this?

Many thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Repairing a scrim*

"on the lower hem (that the lower metal piece slides through)" That would be the pipe pocket for the bottom pipe.
It sounds like both of these tears are not in very visible locations. Use similar colored heavy cotton thread. The goal is not to reweave (as an invisible repair is next to impossible), but to stabilize and prevent further damage. Even the most-experienced tatter? tatterer? will have difficulty making an undetectable repair in sharkstooth. In extreme cases, the entire bottom or side seam may need to be re-hemmed, reducing the size of the drop.

See also the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery-props-rigging/15271-scrim-repair.html .


----------



## Lambda (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Repairing a scrim*

I might as well ask this here, seeing as Scrim Repair is pretty old. Is it ever possible to repair a ripped scrim without taking it down? The rip in question is a small one, a couple of inches long.


----------



## tprewitt (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Repairing a scrim*

Several options for repair: As suggested above the piece can be cut down and the tears simply removed. This is the best way to make it look "factory new" and it sounds like you'd only lose a small amount of size. Cost at a pro shop is going to run in the $300 range and probably not worth it. I would not recommend you try this. Sewing scrim is difficult and takes an industrial sewing machine that can handle a TEX 60 Nylon or Polyester thread like A&E's Anefil. A machine (even if industrial) used to sew costumes won't feed a thread that large without significant adjustments. If not industrial it will have a hard time pushing a big needle through the scrim and pipe pocket, etc etc. 

The quickest, cheapest repair, is to put a piece of clear Tear-Aid (purchased at sewing store or Wal-Mart) over the tear then whip stitch through the Tear-Aid & across the tear to join the sides back together. 1 stitch per block. You can do this with the scrim still hanging. You'll still need to use a strong thread like the one mentioned above or the pipe weight will break the thread and cause additional damage. These threads are not available in consumer stores but I'm happy to give you some. Just call me or email me your address and the color you need. (800) 372-3373 or [email protected] 

-Ty


----------



## Thumper (May 2, 2012)

*Ripped scrim*

So I find myself in a strang situation, I need to repair a gash in our scrim. We have no sewing machine so it as to be done by hand and the gash is right were the chain pocket meets the actual scrim. Dies anyone have any suggestions on how I should tackle this?


----------



## MarshallPope (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Ripped scrim*

How long is the tear? If it is relatively short (Less than a foot or so) I would just use a basic whip stitch, allowing 1/4-1/2" overlap on each side.


----------



## Thumper (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Ripped scrim*


MarshallPope said:


> How long is the tear? If it is relatively short (Less than a foot or so) I would just use a basic whip stitch, allowing 1/4-1/2" overlap on each side.



The rip is 3-5 feet long


----------



## dancinstar01 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any suggestions as to how to fix a 3 inch hole in the center of a leno filled scrim (used as a cyc)?

Thank you!


----------

